# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  تجار يطالبون باعفاء البن من الرسوم الجمركية او ضريبة المبيعات

## الوسادة

*




عمان - الدستور




شهدت اسعار البن في السوق المحلي في منتصف الشهر الحالي ارتفاعا ملحوظا حسب ما قاله معظم اصحاب محلات بيع البن ، بقيم تراوحت بين 35 قرشا و 50 قرشا للكيلو الواحد ، معتقدين ان السبب عائد على ارتفاع سعر البن عالميا ومدى كمية المحاصيل الزراعية المتعلقة بتلك المواد بسبب التغيرات في حالة الطقس.

واشار عضو نقابة تجار المواد الغذائية حمدي العموري لـ"الدستور" ، الى انه طرأ ارتفاع على اسعار البن وتقدر بنسبة %15 في منتصف الشهر الحالي عما كانت عليه سابقا ، اي اصبح هنالك ارتفاع بمقدار 500 دينار للطن الواحد من البن ، وهي نسبة عالية جدا ، وبين العموري ان السبب يعود الى تقلبات في الحالة الجوية واثرها على كمية الناتج من المحاصيل والى تقلبات الاسعار عالميا ، وقال العموري ان المستهلك اصبح يشتري البن بوزن اقل مما كان يشتريه سابقا وبسعر مساوْ لما كان يدفعه سابقا. 

ويترقب العموري كمية محاصيل البن البرازيلي الذي يعود موسمه الى شهر 6 ، مدللا على انه قد يطرأ اختلاف في اسعار البن حسب ناتج المحصول ، مؤكدا على مطالبته للجهات المسؤولة بعدم اخضاع مادة البن للرسوم الجمركية او الضرائب لتقليل التكلفة على المواطن والتاجر ، حيث ان الرسوم الجمركية على الطن الواحد من البن تقدر بـ"700" دينار ، مشيرا الى ان هذه المادة تعتبر من المواد الاساسية والضرورية للمواطن الاردني وهي مواد مستهلكة ، ويشار الى ان نسبة الرسوم الجمركية على مادة البن %20 وتخضع لضريبة تقدر بنسبة %16 ، وان مادة البن كانت تعتبر في عام 2009 من المواد الاساسية وتم اعفاؤها من الضرائب والرسوم الجمركية ولكن تمت ازالة الاعفاء الجمركي والضريبي عنها في عام ,2010

واشار العموري ان هنالك اتصالا حاليا مع وزارة الصناعة والتجارة الجديدة ، للبحث حول اعفاء هذه المادة من الرسوم الجمركية او من الضرائب او من كليهما ، واكد على اهتمام الوزارة في اسعار العديد من المواد الغذائية ومنها مادة البن ، ونظمت الوزارة الجديدة العديد من اللقاءات وورشات عمل بين تجار مستوردي المواد الغذائية ووزير الصناعة والتجارة د. هاني الملقي ، في الاسبوع الماضي وخلال الفترة الوزارية الجديدة القصيرة.

واكد العموري على صعوبة تحديد اسعار البن من الوزارة لأن لاغلب محلات بيع القهوة خلطات خاصة ، مشيرا الى امكانية وضع قائمة استرشادية لاسعار البن ، وقال ان كثرة محلات بيع البن تقوي المنافسة بين التجار وتخفض السعر لهامش ربح قليل للتاجر.

واشار العموري الى ان البن يفقد %23 من وزنه اثناء تحميصه ، ولا بد من معرفة سعر تكلفة الانتاج على التاجر لمعرفة واقع الاسعار لدى التجار ، وان الوضع الراهن في اسعار البن هو وضع طبيعي نظرا للظروف المحيطة والمرتبة في تكلفة الانتاج عالميا.

وطالب رئيس الجمعية الوطنية لحماية المستهلك د. محمد عبيدات ، باعفاء كافة المواد الغذائية من كافة الرسوم الجمركية ، شريطة ان يتعهد تجار المواد الغذائية بتخفيض نسبة المبيعات بنفس نسبة الرسوم الجمركية المعفاة على تلك المواد ، او ان تقوم الوزارة بتحديد اسعار السلع التي تعفى من الرسوم الجمركية.

وفي جولة لـ"الدستور" ، قال روحي قرقش صاحب محل لبيع البن ، ان اسعار البن تشهد ارتفاعا متزايدا ، وفيما يتعلق بالاقبال على مادة البن ، اشار قرقش بأن هنالك طلبا متزايدا على مادة البن في كافة الاسواق.

ويرى روحي ان الدولة بحاجة الى موارد مالية بسبب العجز المالي وان التاجر والمستهلك يريدان خفض الاسعار لزيادة الاقبال وتلبية لطلب السوق ، حيث اقترح روحي حلا وسطا يناشد به الوزارة ، بأن تبقى الرسوم الجمركية على البن التي تقدر بنسبة %20 واعفاء التجار من ضريبة المبيعات المقدرة بـ"16%".

واشار روحي جراء متابعته لهذا الموضوع ان نقابة تجار المواد الغذائية تقوم بواجبها على اكمل وجه ، نظرا لمساعيها مع الوزارة نحو هذا الامر ، واكد سعي الوزارة لتلبية طلبات التجار والمستهلكين.



التاريخ : 28-02-*2011

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش يعني البن عـ راسه ريشة  :416c1f9d04:

----------

